# New shed. Using as workshop please help.



## Arzo (20 Feb 2018)

Hey folks,

Got myself a new shed 8 ft x 8 ft. Tiny in comparison to some here lol.

So anyway I'll be using this shed for running my cnc machine and other wood working projects. 

It's 19mm tongue and groove with 45mm timber bracing. I am wanting to insulate it now I have been reading loads of posts etc. So I need a breathable membrane? Like what roofers use before putting the slates on or polythene stuff? So put this on the inside then leave a gap between the insulation/board? 

I am considering either rockwool or pir and some sort of 9mm board perhaps ply or mdf? 

I have also looked at the bubble wrap option but surely the stats on that stuff cannot be right? 

Please help. 

Thanks


----------



## MikeG. (20 Feb 2018)

Well, the usual answer is "I wouldn't start from here".....

You're on a hiding to nothing. If you leave a gap between the boards and the insulation it will help increase the life of the cladding..........but not the frame. It really should be the frame you protect, but you can't. Breather membrane, therefore, isn't acting in any useful way other than to hold the insulation in place. Whatever you do is a temporary bodge, and someone will be pulling it all apart in 10 years and trying to sort it out. This is why i always suggest people build their own sheds, with a membrane wrapped around the outside of the frame and the cladding spaced 25mm off that. Pop it on a simple plinth and a little 8x8 shed could have 45x45 timbers for the frame, be cheap as chips, yet be warm and dry and last forever.


----------



## Arzo (21 Feb 2018)

I'm not actually looking it for any more than five years to be honest. I just want it to be warm and dry will be using a little oil heater in the winder.

Obviously it would be nice to keep it well too but as I said it'll be upgraded in a few years or use/house move.

Thanks


----------

